# Saddam Hussein



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

They got the silly bastard


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Now only if they can get Bin Laden


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

About time...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

USA


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

fuckin sweet


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

The only reason Bush went after him is that he knew he couldn't get Binladen


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Seperated at birth?

Ted Kaczynski









Saddam


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

to all who doubted that the US wouldn't capture Saddam, and now all of a sudden want to kiss







and say "oh yea, i had a feeling we'd catch him sooner or later"

.....on a brighter note, we got the lil' bastard!


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i think bin laden is the bigger target tho :/ hes the 1 that fucked us on 9/11 they should be going after him 100% not sadam


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Void said:


> i think bin laden is the bigger target tho :/ hes the 1 that fucked us on 9/11 they should be going after him 100% not sadam


 Oh well, at least you guys have something to somewhat warrant your presence in Iraq...
Still, rather dig up some damn WMD, instead of hunting wanted people (not that Saddam's capture is a bad thing - on the contrary!): but as long as you haven't found any weapons, US presence isn't justified, imo...
And using catching Saddam as justification (because he was an undemocratic dictator): what about people like Mugabe, Putin, Bellusconi or Sharon? They're a bit funky as well, to say the least...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

.........


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

SADDAM HAS ESCAPED!!!!









Click here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> > i think bin laden is the bigger target tho :/ hes the 1 that fucked us on 9/11 they should be going after him 100% not sadam
> ...


 Damn you are just never satisfied enough are you?!?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Void said:
> 
> 
> > i think bin laden is the bigger target tho :/ hes the 1 that fucked us on 9/11 they should be going after him 100% not sadam
> ...


 Yes but we do know that he killed thousands of his own people. At least we got him which will turn around Iraq and start a free country. The only bad thing is that now his followers could just be suicidal because they no longer have their leader or they could just give up. It says he didn't put up a fight







. I thought that if we found him he'd try to commit suicide or at least fight back so he wouldn't be going to America alive.

USA


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> SADDAM HAS ESCAPED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










you got me...my heart stopped


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> SADDAM HAS ESCAPED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, I thought it was real at first but I remebered that one about Pres. Bush being shot.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just look at the URL guys, plus they spelled "entered" "enterd"


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hell ya,







and the united states did it with out fireing a shot


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> hell ya,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And without UN backup


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Just look at the URL guys, plus they spelled "entered" "enterd"










I couldn't help it. I just thought it was real because it could be very possible where Saddams followers break him out. Except I don't know how he would get out of the States unless he swims across the Atlantic which I doubt will happen.

Anyone know where they are holding Saddam?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Anyone know where they are holding Saddam?


 Like theyre gonna say...


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

they said on tv that he was probably at the airport in baghdad


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where they are holding Saddam?
> ...










lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Void said:
> ...


 I agree the capture of Saddam finally gives the Iraqi's somewhat like a future to look forward to, but like you said, capturing the leader won't stop the attacks and all - foreign elements (Al Qaeda, etc.) have infiltrated a lot already, and they don't fight for Saddam: they fight for their own beliefs.
Same applies to Bin Laden himself: capturing/killing him won't make much of a difference, I'm afraid - he's just the glue that binds the whole organisation, but the different world-wide cells basically control themselves. And their ideologies don't require a leader anyways: their hatred of anything that has to do with the West is enough to keep fighting to the death, I thnk, leader or no leader (and I think this is the case with a number of Sadam followers as well...)

And that's the reason why I said what I said: cutting off the head (Hussayn/Bin Laden/etc.) won't kill the problem in this case...

But I'm glad as well he's finally captured (surprising indeed it happened without one shot being fired)


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know where they are holding Saddam?
> ...












He'll probably go to a fedral prison in miami on a golf course


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Finally the US caught who was hired by the CIA to act as a dectator for the US.


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

BIN LADEN IS DEAD !!!!....i threw his dirty ass into my p'z tank and they stripped him to the bone in about 2 or 3 minutes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dudelo560 said:


> BIN LADEN IS DEAD !!!!....i threw his dirty ass into my p'z tank and they stripped him to the bone in about 2 or 3 minutes


 So your piranha's _do_ eat pork???


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

indeed


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, I for one am REALLY Happy this has happened.

What it means as far as Iraqi's peacful future is good.

All nay sayers will paint them selves in a corner again. Because even if you use the "well the war isn't over" and "Troops still might die" it will eventually be quelled someday, and to be pessemistic about it isn't going to help anything. It is better to be optimistic about it because the future of Iraq is going to be good like it or not.

Sure there are rough times ahead. But would you rather be living under oppression like that or have a chance to be free even if it might risk your life?

People that make those kind of bold decisions have shaped every nation on the planet Earth. Don't sit there and think that some how your country is exepmt of this same sacrifice.

There is no country that has not had to fight out from under oppression to enjoy the freedoms (or lack there of) it has today.

When we do capture Osama Bin Laden, then what?

Its not like you nay sayers are going to finally turn around and go "Ok, you know what I am sorry, maybe you guys were doing the world some good".

So it doesn't matter anyway what you say. Bold people make bold choices. The others just criticise it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Noble said:


> So it doesn't matter anyway what you say. Bold people make bold choices. The others just criticise it.


Nothing wrong with taking bold decision, as long as you think about the consequences - call me a nay-sayer all you want, but thinking that getting rid Saddam, Osama and the others will end the trouble is just plain naieve, imo., because it's taking out the symptoms, not the causes...
Global terrorism is more than just a few people leading an organisation - everything has a cause, and as long as no one determines the cause of global terrorism, and thinks about how to solve the problems, nothings gonna chance - people don't just wake up one day and think to themselves "f*ck it, lets just start killing Americans".

As I said, it's a good thing Saddam is captured, and definitely a significant step towards a better future, but waging war and capturing leaders/terrorists alone (like the US is currently doing) won't end all this misery for good...


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Noble said:
> 
> 
> > So it doesn't matter anyway what you say. Bold people make bold choices. The others just criticise it.
> ...


 :







: Agreed.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

The ends don't justify the means, this war was still wrong.

If I rob bank and upon leaving the bank I kill a murderer does that make robbing the bank ok because I killed the murderer? No.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

what now?do they bring him to the states?will he stand trial?do we accidently push him out of the plane on the way over?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Noble said:


> Well, I for one am REALLY Happy this has happened.
> 
> What it means as far as Iraqi's peacful future is good.
> 
> ...










Well said.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Olson said:


> what now?do they bring him to the states?will he stand trial?do we accidently push him out of the plane on the way over?


 Capital punishment probably....leathal injection. Hopefully they use the "firing squad" execution on him or life as a human test subject.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

they're not going to kill him!!! Thats why he gave up in the first place! He wants to live.......if he stayed and tried escaping he knew the Iraqi people would kill him that is why he chose to give up without a fight and accept whatever punishment even if its jail its better than dying


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Drew said:


> The ends don't justify the means, this war was still wrong.
> 
> If I rob bank and upon leaving the bank I kill a murderer does that make robbing the bank ok because I killed the murderer? No.


 Nice analogy, I agree. I just hope that this doesn't guarantee a second term for sh*t-for-brains-bush.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

This war was unjust. We invaded to get iraq so bush's friends who run the oil companies can profit off of it largely. If we walked in , took the oil, we wouldn't of had the 10,000 civilian lives lost.. 10,000 guys.. That is 3x more than the people who died in the WTC. So they see us as we see them. Terrorists. We are gonna profit so much off of Iraq when they industrialize it is sick. Anyways, good that we nabbed Saddam.... This ensures Bush a victory in the next election when in reality it should be Wesley Clark


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I think we'll find bin laden when we get closer to election time.

In the mean time...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> 10,000 guys.. That is 3x more than the people who died in the WTC.


Who cares? They're just Iraqi's: towel heads, camel humpers....
*</end sarcasm>*

And what many fail to realise: for each terrorist captured or killed, 10, 20, maybe 30 civilians are killed by Coalition fire (I'm just thinking of the 16 Afghani kids that were bombed to bits last weekend) - it's people that loose their loved ones by Coalition fire that are willing to take up arms and fight the Coalition forces - looks like an endless circle: take out terrorists, and create new ones at the same time...
Makes you wonder: maybe some need the war on terror to legitimate their asses being in power...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i know this statement is way out there in left field, probably beyond the fence, at that........but you think Bin Ladin might've pulled a Tupac?

People say that before Tupac died, he had a lot of unreleased songs/lyrics that he wrote during his time in prison that he has/hasn't recorded to album yet. Now take this idea, and apply it to Bin Ladin.....some "analyst" says that Bin Ladin died along time ago when US-Coalition forces bombed the sh*t out of those hills, but before he died, he made a bunch of little videos and sent it to various affiliates to be aired at a certain time, and you all know how you could add dates by editing the videos and what not. And another reason why we haven't found his body is because probably his sick lil' cult want to keep his body as a sign of him being a martyr.........just a thought, a thought way out in left field.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > we wouldn't of had the 10,000 civilian lives lost.. 10,000 guys.. That is 3x more than the people who died in the WTC.
> ...


Yes. If I see my loved one blown to bits by a "SMART BOMB" that goes dumb and nails into my sister's house, what the f*ck? Its jihad time damnit. They don't realize that they are people too and by the end of this war, the civilian lives that will be lost will be in the 30,000... But hey! when is the last time CNN said that? CNN is just propaganda on the positive of this war. Wheres the interview of the regular person in Iraq and their views on Iraq and the suicide bombings? Chances are, he knows a person who has died in the war. But hey lets not forget not just the civilians, but the regular soldiers in Iraq. Death toll will be astronomical if they ever figure out. But we will get their oil, bush will have another presidential term and Cheney will be filthy rich from Halliburton building pipelines in Iraq.. Btw well said judazz


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> If we walked in , took the oil, we wouldn't of had the 10,000 civilian lives lost.. 10,000 guys.. That is 3x more than the people who died in the WTC.


i thought US forces DID walk in and just take the oil. After all, it only took them what, 3 weeks.:laugh:


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

WE did but we tried to justify it by getting rid of Saddam . The civilian lives did not need to be lost. We could of avoided all that if we did not try to do all these bombing campaigns with inaccurate bombs. If we came in , just said hey we are more powerful, we are taking your oil, continue with your life, no one will be hurt , whose going to object? Its not like we listen to the UN anyways


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

it said on the news that he will be tried in iraq and they found him in a hole. ha ha

what a good day well done america


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Yes. If I see my loved one blown to bits by a "SMART BOMB" that goes dumb and nails into my sister's house, what the f*ck? Its jihad time damnit. They don't realize that they are people too and by the end of this war, the civilian lives that will be lost will be in the 30,000... But hey! when is the last time CNN said that? CNN is just propaganda on the positive of this war. Wheres the interview of the regular person in Iraq and their views on Iraq and the suicide bombings? Chances are, he knows a person who has died in the war. But hey lets not forget not just the civilians, but the regular soldiers in Iraq. Death toll will be astronomical if they ever figure out. But we will get their oil, bush will have another presidential term and Cheney will be filthy rich from Halliburton building pipelines in Iraq.. Btw well said judazz


 * First of all, if you see one of YOUR loved ones blown away by a "smart bomb" chances are they would also see you blown away by that same bomb as well.

* Second, everybody has their own twist they report to the public, whether it be CNN, FOXnews, ABC, NBC, Islamic-related News....they have their own twist and show it the way they wanted it to be seen. If you want my opinion, ask a combat soldier what he saw that day on the battlefield, ask him to report his sitrep and he'll tell you what he saw first-hand. News is unreliable, to me its just mere entertainment for people to gossip to

* Third, those suicide bombings are the ones that create most of the civilian injuries/casualties. Think about it, who's the crazy one.....the suicide bomber running around with c4 strapped to his body driving a minivan, aiming straight for any type of moving being or a soldier who's trained to shoot at a threat or what he believes to be a threat?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

It was a figure of speech. But if you know that your relative died from a US related bombing campaign, aren't you gonna be shitty? Yes, suicide bombings kill the most civilians.. But what caused the bombings? We did. I know Al Jazeera has a very big twist on the news. But since America has the freedom of speech and such, shouldn't they show negative propaganda about the war too? Just my 2 cents


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

they do show negative propaganda on the war........even if its a little now it used to be quite a lot

besides asking a newsteam to criticize the country theyre part of is like asking someone to hoep that their team loses in football/baseball etc


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Finally!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> WE did but we tried to justify it by getting rid of Saddam . The civilian lives did not need to be lost. We could of avoided all that if we did not try to do all these bombing campaigns with inaccurate bombs. If we came in , just said hey we are more powerful, we are taking your oil, continue with your life, no one will be hurt , whose going to object? Its not like we listen to the UN anyways


 Ok, picture this kid.....Lets say we DO use your idea of just "walking in" without using a bombing campaign......

lets just say a unit of Marines, and a unit of Army personnel just waltz right into Iraq, without the intention to fire, just negotiate....what would you think would happen? i know!!!! you get about 250 Marine and Army personnal dead.

do you understand the whole idea of a bombing campaign? if not, read up on what the luftwaffe did in WW2 on London, France....in fact just read about the Blitzkrieg. The whole bombing campaigns purpose is to intimidate the enemy by saying "we got a giant bomb ready to drop on your ass, so unless you want to play nice and cooperate we continue to bomb.", and limit civilian casualties. however i do agree wit what you say, the US doesn't listen to the UN anyways. I believe that the US is above the UN and they're our puppets to toy with.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

scarfish said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > The ends don't justify the means, this war was still wrong.
> ...


 It will. :sad:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. If I see my loved one blown to bits by a "SMART BOMB" that goes dumb and nails into my sister's house, what the f*ck? Its jihad time damnit. They don't realize that they are people too and by the end of this war, the civilian lives that will be lost will be in the 30,000... But hey! when is the last time CNN said that? CNN is just propaganda on the positive of this war. Wheres the interview of the regular person in Iraq and their views on Iraq and the suicide bombings? Chances are, he knows a person who has died in the war. But hey lets not forget not just the civilians, but the regular soldiers in Iraq. Death toll will be astronomical if they ever figure out. But we will get their oil, bush will have another presidential term and Cheney will be filthy rich from Halliburton building pipelines in Iraq.. Btw well said judazz
> ...


1, im pretty sure you totally took what he said out of context..

2, without communication we wouldnt know what goes on in the world. twist or not, hidden beneath there is the real deal truth.

3, whats the difference between a suicidal bomber and a "trained soldier".. when they both take lives? cause? Suicidal bombers feel very strongly about what they are doing, same for a soldier. as well same thing happens in our own country.. its just how you perceive it.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > The ends don't justify the means, this war was still wrong.
> ...


 We can only hope


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Glad they got him.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Let's just hope this just brings all our buddies over seas home faster.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > WE did but we tried to justify it by getting rid of Saddam . The civilian lives did not need to be lost. We could of avoided all that if we did not try to do all these bombing campaigns with inaccurate bombs. If we came in , just said hey we are more powerful, we are taking your oil, continue with your life, no one will be hurt , whose going to object? Its not like we listen to the UN anyways
> ...


 Listen all I ask for is respect. Kid is not a term of respect. I am trying to provide validity to my arguement. Your telling me with the firepower we have and the intimidation factor that the USA possesses, we couldn't of easily walked in and not slain 10k+ civilians? If you don't remember in the early months of the war, we were met with ZERO TO LITTLE RESISTANCE. But no, we kept on bombing. Kept on killing civilians. I am guessing you are part of the military with the name USMC.. Well then you should see the point. In terms of battle, you want to limit civilian casualties to a minimum. Or that is how it used to be. I know what the blitzkrieg is . It is the lightning war that Hitler used. If you didn't realize, 100,000 french people died from that. The blitzkrieg didn't limit civilian casualties. Do you think Hitler cared about civilians? I doubt it. Hitler did not know what the term collateral damage means. Anyways, civilian losses would of been to a minimum if we did not try to oust the leader and set up a democracy. Just take over the oil fields in the north, set up a DMZ to scare them, and boom.. you got Cheney's 1 Billion dollar a year salary.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i know this statement is way out there in left field, probably beyond the fence, at that........but you think Bin Ladin might've pulled a Tupac?


 you mean like he's coming out with a movie too


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

Why Didn't they just shoot the little f*cker when they had the chance... If they don't get rid of him now, something serious will happen... I say they should Kill the f*cker now... Man he's caused enought heartache and pain over the years I think its his time to meet his maker... Just my opinion...
Way to Go USA.....
I'm a Canadain By the way but I still am proud of the american forces for all the hard work and time they have put in to help innmocent people feel secure..
Ryan


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

anstey said:


> Why Didn't they just shoot the little f*cker when they had the chance... If they don't get rid of him now, something serious will happen... I say they should Kill the f*cker now... Man he's caused enought heartache and pain over the years I think its his time to meet his maker... Just my opinion...
> Way to Go USA.....
> I'm a Canadain By the way but I still am proud of the american forces for all the hard work and time they have put in to help innmocent people feel secure..
> Ryan


 mayeb he's already dead, maybe it;s old footage? who knows? the point is the president has been covering up sh*t for too long.

your right though. if they do actualyl have him is custody, something bad will happen. we will see more attacks. they will kill people in the states as hostages untill the see him back and protected, so this can't happen again.

if they shoot him though, they wont get answers out of him, which they can use.

personally i think it's all to wacked for me to fugure out. but things aren;t how they appear.

im canadian too.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> anstey said:
> 
> 
> > Why Didn't they just shoot the little f*cker when they had the chance... If they don't get rid of him now, something serious will happen... I say they should Kill the f*cker now... Man he's caused enought heartache and pain over the years I think its his time to meet his maker... Just my opinion...
> ...










True True amn.. I guess there are many ways to look at it and I just donn't really have that much of knoledge on the situation to really make a comment like that but I know one thing and thats he better get a mean ass punishment. (you can take that which ever way you want...hahahahah)...
Ryan


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

No.. They are keeping him alive to trial him in Iraq so that Bush will gain political support from the USA and from the people in Iraq .. Anyone else think i should run for a political spot?


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

The best way that I've heard this war explained (by my cousin who used to serve) was to think of it this way:

Saddam may not have seemed like a major threat to the world at the time of the start of the war, but neither did Hitler in 1933, and there are about six million jews who would be thanking whoever would have went in and stopped him before it was too late.

I'm not saying Saddam would have been that bad, but he was an evil bastard and you can't let them go running around in control of any army for an extended period of time without expecting something to happen. Should have finished him the first time, but at least we've got him now.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

There is no doubt that Saddam was a bad man. But theres a difference between now and then. Stalin purged about 4 million people. Well History tends to repeat it self till something happens which then tends to downsize the repeated events to a smaller size. Hitler recreated the event in WW2 and we stopped it. Well, 60 years of constant, smaller ethnic cleansings later throughout the world which includes Saddam. We went to war in 1991 in part cause he ethnically cleansed the Kurds. Glad we got him now.. Funny how he goes from a billion dollar palace in assets to a 6 x 8 rat hole in the desert


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

can you imagine being the guy who lifted up the lid on that hole and was like, "holy f***, it's Saddam!"


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah, true baitman, but how many lives have been taken by president bush?

-aids
-sars
-drugs
-street crime that can be stoped
etc...

alot of sh*t can be stoped. i mean if they wanted to, they coul dput a tracking device in every gun, and find it through satalites. i mean they can do that with cell phones, computers, and even people and pets now. but for some reason, they cant do it for a good cause? to keep guns out of wrong hands, to find the carrier, to prosecute them? they wont, you want to know why? becasue if we dont have a crime, we dont have the funds that crime supplies. and it does supply money. same with drugs, are you telling me that they can laucnh people to the moon, and sh*t, but cant keep some drugs out of the country? hmmm. somethign is fuct up, it relates to crime, no crime, no fines, no time = no $

aids, and other diseases. i honetly believ these were made as a way to control people in certain ways, with maybe other contageous diseases.

there is too much to everything. president bush has a lot of sh*t goign on in his head all the time. and because of him and his organized crime, we have lots more lives then we can even recognize.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

doesn't that violate our constitution of privacy and right to bear arms. i dont think people had planned for guns to be tracked and taken away.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> yeah, true baitman, but how many lives have been taken by president bush?
> 
> -aids
> -sars
> ...


wtf are you retarded.
most the problems you listed were problems before bush was in office.
what do you know about any of it really 
yo dog just keep smokin your skunk and waxin you'r snow board 
and ask your self what would Brian Boitano do














usa


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

not just bush, you fuckin moron. but he did contribute to alot of sh*t thats is seen being crooked.


----------



## Selecta (May 31, 2003)

> mayeb he's already dead, maybe it;s old footage? who knows? the point is the president has been covering up sh*t for too long.
> 
> your right though. if they do actualyl have him is custody, something bad will happen. we will see more attacks. they will kill people in the states as hostages untill the see him back and protected, so this can't happen again.
> 
> ...





> yeah, true baitman, but how many lives have been taken by president bush?
> 
> -aids
> -sars
> ...


This is crazy talk, as a Canadian I'm embarrassed. First off Saddam was a very hygienic man, there's no way that they would have old footage of him looking like that. Other then in the last three months he probably hasn't been that dirty since the 60's. You may not like Bush like most people but he is not the root of all evil, aids?, sars?, drugs?.

What are you even thinking?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

EMJAY said:


> not just bush, you fuckin moron. but he did contribute to alot of sh*t thats is seen being crooked.


yes, lets all take CANADA's word, they would know!
















EMJAY for pres!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

there is something about news reporters that gives me that feeling. the one that i know im getting great info!

_Dan: "We have not confirmed report on whether Saddam shaved off the beard himself, or US personnel shaved it for him. Let's see those pictures up there side by side."_

but the real question they should be pressing... bic or gillette??


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Drew said:


> there is something about news reporters that gives me that feeling. the one that i know im getting great info!
> 
> _Dan: "We have not confirmed report on whether Saddam shaved off the beard himself, or US personnel shaved it for him. Let's see those pictures up there side by side."_
> 
> but the real question they should be pressing... bic or gillette??


 If they had me shave him I'd slit his f*cking throat and call it an "accident"


----------



## marquettelawmike (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> The ends don't justify the means, this war was still wrong.
> 
> If I rob bank and upon leaving the bank I kill a murderer does that make robbing the bank ok because I killed the murderer? No.


Terrible analogy.

A bank is a private institution that is run LEGALLY and most likely run by individuals who are law abiding citizens. Here, Iraq was not a private institution, but a sovereign state that was being run by a non-law abiding individual, Saddam. And, the sovereign state was violating numerous international laws/treaties, etc.

A better analogy would be a group of police officers invading a drug cartel's house (not a bank). The individuals who live in this house are are known to rape, murder and torture innocent citizens in order to further their ILLEGAL goals. During the search of the house a drug dealer is killed. Further, during the search of the house a drug dealer decides to grab a gun and start shooting at the police officers who in turn need to fire back, but because they fire back a civilian MIGHT be killed. I know this is opening up a can of worms with all the drug dealers, but should we allow the drug house to remain or use force to arrest those who violate laws and condemn the house.

You're problem in your logic is that you are not seeing the means as justified and from reading the responses of these posts, there is NO way the means would be justified in your minds. That is typical and not surprsing because the liberals have become so infuriated with the success of a conservative president that they are blinded by their rage and will continue to be pessimistic about everything this administration does. If you have noticed, the liberals are losing a lot of their arguments because the world is beginning to see the results from the hard work. First, the economy was sh*t because of Bush, which was a BS argument to begin with, but anyway, didn't the stock market just go over 10,000 again? sh*t, well, you haven't even captured Bin Laden or Saddam...Saddam is caught. Well, Bin Laden is still alive...who knows, he has major medical problems, which require dialysis and if he is living in a cave or hole like Saddam...he is dead or will be dead. So, that leaves the liberals with...well, where are the WMDs? why are troops still dying? this is all for oil, and my favorite argument...Bush has sh*t for brains. Oh yeah, I forgot the one how liberals say that terrorism will never be stopped unless we figure out why terrorism exists. Instead of bringing the fight to terrorists we should all look at our capitalistic ways, put down our electronics, get rid of nice cars, never buy nice clothes, and basically become communists. Then and only then will terrorists not have a reason to hate America...terrorists need some enlightening of their own..."Don't hate the player(s)...hate the game"

Oh, and whoever it was that said they should run for political office...do it and lose democratically. Then, you will see a majority of your peers do not agree with you. But, do it, at least try to do something and you will get some credit from me. Don't just bitch and moan like so many people do.


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

Although i am all for the war as a englishman i am a bit confused. How come when it comes to the main man you dont fire a shot but when you see a british tank you try and wipe it out. To me this does not make sense. You should of at least knee capped him or dropped a few grenades down the hole and left him.
Anyway at least we got him


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

its a great day for america. It capped 12 long years of embarrasment at the hands of this man. I suspect Bin Laden will fall soon as well.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

marquettelawmike said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > The ends don't justify the means, this war was still wrong.
> ...


 Could not agree more.


----------



## Selecta (May 31, 2003)

> How come when it comes to the main man you dont fire a shot but when you see a british tank you try and wipe it out. To me this does not make sense.


If you are referring to the friendly fire accidents, they are two completely different situations. Accidents are bound to happen in combat. I'm sure no solider wants to purposely injure an allied soldier, regardless of his/her nationality. Everyday it happens in wars all over the world, but the media seems to only air the stories of when the US does it.


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

yeah i know blue on blue happens. It just seems a bit weird that no one tried to shoot him after all that has gone on. 
Hopefully he will go on trail in iraq so they can deal with him as if he gets one by the UN he will get off lightly, just look at that milosavic from Yugoslavia.


----------

